# What To Do



## straightlight (Apr 14, 2016)

I was kinda, knowing this was coming. So my wife out of no where, got real happy in the last three month. In the last three months she has been to Houston Texas, three time. Her family lives in Houston, But normal she doe not like going there. So later, she does not even say good bye when she goes to work. We have always said goodbye before we leave for work. Now nothing, she just leaves. But she is real happy. And it is not because of me. She always on her phone 24-7
when we go to the movie, out to eat, riding she is on her phone. In her room with the door shut, on the phone, I'm in another room and she is in her room. this is how our evening goes, She in one room I am in other room. So when she got back from Houston. I knew something is going on. Because you can see it all over her face.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Have you tried talking about with her? Not in a confrontational way but just asking if she's recently made a new friend? It could be that and this new friend (could be a girl) is a new interest & spending time with that person is fun. Have you had a look at her social media accounts? Facebook etc?

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Check your phone bill. Go online and find out who it is. Sounds like she's stepping out with another man. 

Does she sinc her phone? If she does you can get the texts. Or get the phone when she's in the shower or asleep. 

You need to get strong and deal with this ASAP. Don't confront until you know some details and have your facts. Talking to her at this time will get you nowhere. Any begging, pleading or acting weak will get more of the same.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...vidence-post.html?highlight=standard+evidence


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

If you want to deal with thus quickly after you get your facts just file without warning.

You'll know one way or the other a lot quicker.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Advise gving is only as good as the info giving. 

Why did you think it was kinda coming? 
What are your issues with her (she may be acting out,, but you have them with her too.) 
What are her issues? 
Do you rent or own? 
Are there any children involved? (bio or step?)

Finally her adultery is on her and her alone. While issues in a marriage may cause a toxic environment that causes the spouse to committ adultery. That choice is on them. Let this thought run though your mind "issues are one thing, adultery is another and issues are never a justification or a reason for adultery.

Be Well

(here is is a link for abbreviations http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html


----------

